# Milla meets the shedding blade



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so we all know that GSDs are #2 at everything, which makes them the #1 dog breed out there. But there are two things in particular that I would like to hear about (not meet) the breed that is #1 at. 

The first is the GSDs ability to transfer their water to everywhere but inside of them. As there are rules to the length of these threads, I will have to just leave that for all ya'all to ponder. 

(I heard the other day, that in the South, Ya'all is singular, while All Ya'all is plural.)

Anyhow, the other thing that I have yet to meet the breed that beats out our sheps is shedding. So yes, this is another shedding tale, with of course a shedding tail. 

But amonst sheps, there are those, the few, the proud, that stand out, beyond their sisters and cousins, that could provide hair for the entire Gulf of Mexico. 

Milla is one of these. She is not a shedder. She is a MACHINE. I look at her one day, and think, she needs a brushing. The next day she looks like she molted. My black and tannish pup has turned into a silver sable overnight!!!

If I let it go for another day, I am afraid that the authorities will come down at me for neglecting my dog!!! 

So I gathered up the shedding blade, the toe nail clippers, the furminator, the slicker, the comb, that useless rubber brush thingy that cost an arm and a leg, the pin brush, the ear cleansing pads, and the leash and choker in my little plastic bin for the purpose and head out there. 

For twenty minutes non stop, I am stripping, and brushing, and combing, and slicking, and furminating, then I turn her around.

After yet another half an hour, I move back to the tail, which she obliged by sitting on. Errrrgh!!!

I swear the whole time, she is standing atop her dog house LAUGHING at me while I am sweating in my winter shoe boots and getting hair EVERYWHERE. 

Finally, in frustration, I dig down into her ears and clip her nails and let her go. And I saw spots on her chest and legs that must have materialized right there and then, because I KNOW I did those spots!!! 

I go for my pooper scooper to gather up the fleeces of hair. I tell you this little girl weighs 52.5 pounds and has enough hair to fill a u-haul!!! Ok, maybe that is a LITTLE extreme. 

Does anyone in some oil plagued area want a regular hair machine??? She doesn't eat much.... She is easy to manage....


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

HAHA that's great. Dodger and Chopper are like that combined they fill a 25 gallon bucket easily, most of it is Chopper's hair he's old and sheds like crazy, maybe we could send all the dog hair from our dogs to BP and have them use it to mop up the mess they've created lol.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

I feeeel your paaaaain! lol Isn't it great? Kinda makes me wonder how some people have those sleek, non-undercoaty-fluff dogs even during the summer. How do they deal without the excessive hair? lol

Meanwhile, Ruger doesn't mind if I run my small (like $20) shop vac while I groom him, so I can brush with one hand, and suck up the loose hair with the other, or just brushbrushbrush and then suck up the new pile and loose hair every few mins! lol This also makes it easier for me to keep the hair from sticking back to him. Maybe you could see if your girl will let you do that? It does make life much, much easier. Heck, lol, sometimes I just vacuum the dog!  (I use the carpet attachment, he loves it, lol)


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Very cute and well written story. Thanks.  Do you feed raw? No, no, no...pleeeeze, let's not open that one up... Just Kidding!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

great story....I dread the shed next year...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Does raw feeding stop the shed???? Where are those chicken leg quarters??? Milla? Do you hear that???? From now on Chicken only??? 

I swear she has hair coming out all over again today!!!!

It is messing my asthma up. 

I woke up unable to move last night. I think I woke up. I was drowning in HAIR. It was creeping all over around my neck and throat and reaching for my nostrils. I think I must have passed out then because I woke up ok this morning.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

They are like the animal version of a Chia Pet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! That is about it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

you guys are scaring me....lol....I have yet to experience the shed....next year....


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cute story, I can just see that happening. 

If you can get your dog to stand it a dog blower is the way to go! You can brush them all day long and take a blower to them and still get a ton of hair off them. I think it's a toss up for 1st place in the shedding, German Shepherds, aussies, huskies, labs or goldens.


----------

